# Germany Job seeker VISA



## curiousgaurav

Hi,

I have received my Germany job seekers VISA on 16/12/2013. I have few queries on below

1- What is the actual significance of From to Until date?
2- Duration of stay 'XX' in VISA stamp?
3- Can I fly to Germany any date between From to Until date or, we have the criteria to fly within 90 days from the start date (From date)
4- As of number of entries is MULT so can I go to Germany for few days then come to to India then go back again or its valid for one time entry to Germany only.


----------



## Nononymous

Surely the consulate which granted this visa would be the most reliable authority to answer your questions.


----------



## maheshshrivastava

curiousgaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received my Germany job seekers VISA on 16/12/2013. I have few queries on below
> 
> 1- What is the actual significance of From to Until date?
> 2- Duration of stay 'XX' in VISA stamp?
> 3- Can I fly to Germany any date between From to Until date or, we have the criteria to fly within 90 days from the start date (From date)
> 4- As of number of entries is MULT so can I go to Germany for few days then come to to India then go back again or its valid for one time entry to Germany only.


Hi Gaurav,

Congratulation to get Job seekers visa.
I am also trying for the same. need some help and it would be appreciate if you feel free to answer.

how much amount need to show in account in INR .
Could you share motivation letter by PM.

Thanks,
Mahesh


----------



## yvr

Congrats on ur visa,
MULT means that u can fly any no. of times to germany "to and fro",and regarding the duration if u post the exact dates i can tell u, but i think u will 90 days to fly and Job Seeker Visa is for 6 months duration with no chance of extension


----------



## curiousgaurav

Practically, I got VISA of 1.5 years...but..my confusion is if maximum stay of only 6 months allowed then, what is the use of 1.5 years validity...


----------



## gaya3.raj

Hi,

Can you please tell me how to apply for the job seeker visa?

Thanks


----------



## yvr

i think u r lucky,but go there asap and find a job,all the best.


----------



## liju84

curiousgaurav said:


> Practically, I got VISA of 1.5 years...but..my confusion is if maximum stay of only 6 months allowed then, what is the use of 1.5 years validity...


I guess 1.5 years means you can travel any time between this 1.5 years.but the maximum you will be allowed to stay would be 6 months


----------



## poolla.srikanth

Congrats on getting the visa.. Could you please assist me the process that have approached for this visa application? A suggestion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Thanks,
Srikanth


----------

